# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Muuta joukkoliikenteestä >  Joukkoliikenteen pääjärjestelmä

## petteri

> Pietarissa muuten on laaja johdinautoverkkokin, eikä se tilannetta mitenkään auta. Pietarin koko liikenne on kaaoksessa, ja se johtuu joukkoliikenteen pääjärjestelmän eli raitiotien voimakkaasta näivettämisestä. Lakkauttamalla raitioteitä pintaliikenteen kapasiteetti on alentunut erittäin voimakkaasti. Autoilun osuus liikenteessä on kasvanut, metron osuus on noussut hieman, mutta saavuttanut maksiminsa ja myös taksibussien osuus on kasvanut. Bussien osuus on laskenut ja raitovaunujen osuus laskenut voimakkaasti.


Kyllä Pietarissa joukkoliikenteen pääjärjestelmä on ollut jo pitkään metro- ja lähijunat. Raitiotiet ovat syöttäneet liikennettä näille.

Pietarin keskustan pintaliikenne on ruuhkautunut niin pahoin, ettei pinnassa voida keskustassa liikennöidä kunnolla. Ruuhkat aiheuttavat sekä jalankulkijat että autot. Itse asiassa jalankulkijat taitavat olla jopa autoja pahempi ongelma pintajoukkoliikenteelle. Kaduilla liikkuu niin paljon kävelijöitä, että ydinkeskustassa ei pintaliikenne voi toimia. 

Vähän sama tilanne kuin Lontoossa ja New Yorkissa. Suurilla alueilla jalankulkuvirrat muistuttavat Helsingin Kaivokatua tai Mannerheimintietä Lasipalatsin ja Stockmannin välillä, jos jalankulkijoita on valtavasti he ovat toki etusijalla liikenteessä.




> Liikennejärjestelmän kokonaiskapasiteetti on laskenut, mutta liikenteen kysyntä luultavasti on noussut. Kokonaiskapasiteetin lasku johtuu siitä, että on siirrytty tehottomampiin liikennemuotoihin, eli autoihin, taksibusseihin ja busseihin. Bussien käyttövoimalla ei ole tässä merkitystä.


Siirtymää on käsittääkseni keskustassa sekä tehokkaampiin (metro ja kävely) että tehottomampiin (henkilöauto ja pikkubussi). Neuvostoaikaiset ratikat olivat bussin kokoluokkaa, joten niiden korvaaminen busseilla ei kapasiteettiin paljon vaikuta.

----------


## Salomaa

> Pietarin koko liikenne on kaaoksessa, ja se johtuu joukkoliikenteen pääjärjestelmän eli raitiotien voimakkaasta näivettämisestä. 
> Antero


Pietarin joukkoliikenteen pääjärjestelmä on metro. Ja piste. Älä nyt hemmetessä Antero tässä asiassa muuta väitä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kyllä Pietarissa joukkoliikenteen pääjärjestelmä on ollut jo pitkään metro- ja lähijunat. Raitiotiet ovat syöttäneet liikennettä näille.





> Pietarin joukkoliikenteen pääjärjestelmä on metro. Ja piste. Älä nyt hemmetessä Antero tässä asiassa muuta väitä.


Niin kuin millä perusteella?

Toki riippuu siitä, miten määritellään pääjärjestelmä. Edellä lainatun perustella määrittelyn lähtökohta vaikuttaa olevan pääjärjestelmä on jotain muuta kuin raitiotie. Siten pääjärjestelmäksi kelpaa myös kaksi järjestelmää laskettuna yhteen.

Minun ajatteluni lähtee siitä, että pääjärjestelmä on se osa joukkoliikennejärjestelmää, jonka palvelu on kattavin. Pietarin metrolla on 57 asemaa, noin 85.000 asukasta tai 25 km^2 per asema. Väestötiheys on runsas 3200 hlö/km^2, hieman suurempi kuin Helsingissä ilman Sipoota. Jos asemat jakautuisivat tasan, ne olisivat 5 km:n päässä toisistaan. Eiväthän ne jakaudu tasan, kun metrolinjoja on neljä ja keskiasemaväli vajaa 2 km. Maantieteellisesti metro kattaa Pietarissa noin 1,6 % pinta-alasta. Varmasti enemmän kuin 1,6 % kerrosalasta, mutta ei muutaman prosentin osuuksilla ansaita pääjärjestelmän asemaa.

Minulla ei ole käytettävissä bussi- ja ratikkapysäkkien määrää. Mutta ne kattavat koko Pietarin rakennetun alueen. Raitioverkon sosialismin aikaisen laajuuden perusteella pelkästään ratikkapysäkkipareja linee ollut luokkaa 500. Pintaliikenne on yksiselitteisesti metroa merkittävämpi ja Pietarin miljoonakaupunki tulikin hyvin toimeen raitiovaunuilla ja niitä täydentävillä busseilla ennen 1950-luvulla sotilaallisista syistä perustettua metroa.

Nyt raitiotiet ovat rappiotilassa kaikella tavalla, mutta ennen sitä ne olivat busseja tehokkaampi järjestelmä, myös vaunu- ja junakoon puolesta.

Antero

----------


## petteri

Oletko muuten sitä mieltä, että bussiliikenne on Helsingin seudun joukkoliikenteen pääjärjestelmä? Sillähän on paras kattavuus.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 21:46 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 21:41 ----------

Ja toki myös Pariisissa ja Lontoossa busseilla on paljon pysäkkejä. Onko bussit siis Pariisin ja Lontoon joukkoliikenteen pääjärjestelmä?

----------


## hylje

Helsingin seudulla metro- ja lähijunalinjoja on viisi, ja kaupunginosien tarkkuudella kattavuus on reilusti alle puolessa kaikista. Kaupunginosan sisällä joudut todennäköisesti käyttämään liityntäbussia tai -ratikkaa päästäksesi metroon tai lähijunaan. 

Metro- ja lähijunalinjoja korvataan aika ajoin poikkeusliikenteessä busseilla. Bussilinjoja voidaan korkeintaan lyhentää uuden junaradan myötä.

Millä yksittäisellä liikennevälineellä pääset todennäköisimmin perille?

----------


## 339-DF

Mikä oikein olisi Helsingin joukkoliikenteen pääjärjestelmä? Väittäisin, että vastaus on moniosainen ja että yhtä "oikeaa" vastausta ei ole.

Helsingin kantakaupungin alueella pääjärjestelmä on raitiovaunu. Tämä on fakta, sillä näin on kaupunginvaltuusto päättänyt.

Vastaavanlaisia päätöksiä en muista muita, mutta perustellusti voinee väittää, että Itä-Helsingin joukkoliikenteen pääjärjestelmä on metro, jota tuetaan syöttöbussein. Se järjestelmä ei ole metro yksin, vaan nimenomaan metro+bussi.

Junaradan varrella tilanne onkin vähän monimutkaisempi, sillä junaradasta huolimatta myös suoria keskustabusseja on säästetty melkoisesti. Mikä on siis vaikkapa Kannelmäen joukkoliikenteen pääjärjestelmä? Luulen, että vastausta pitäisi hakea paikallisilta asukkailta, ja silloinkin vastaus riippuisi siitä, mitä vastaaja itse käyttää, bussia vaiko junaa.

Mitä sitten tulee maailman suuriin metrokaupunkeihin, niin kyllä vaikkapa Lontoon, Madridin tai New Yorkin joukkoliikenteen pääjärjestelmä on metro. Sen sijaan esim. Pietarissa tai Milanossa, joissa on monilinjainen metro, on paljon muutakin joukkoliikennettä eikä metrolla pääse läheskään joka paikkaan. Ehkä on tyydyttävä siihen, ettei niissä ole yhtä pääjärjestelmää, vaan joukkoliikenne on rakennettu usean eri välineen muodostamaksi verkoksi.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Oletko muuten sitä mieltä, että bussiliikenne on Helsingin seudun joukkoliikenteen pääjärjestelmä? Sillähän on paras kattavuus.


Olen.

Antero

----------


## Renne

Kyllä Helsingin seutu tukeutuu Rantarataan, Vantaankosken rataan, Päärataan ja Itämetroon haaroinen. Se on laskentatavasta riippuen vähintään neljä raskasraidelinjaa.

Tähän ollaan muutaman vuoden päästä avaamassa kehärata, sekä siihen vuosi lisää niin Länsimetro. 

Lisäksi Pisaraa pukkaa, raidejokeri roikkuu suunnitelmissa ja on myös Suur-8 ja muuta sellaista.

Itse uskoisin, että itämetron alueen kaupunginosarenesanssi vähentää monien matkustajien tarvetta käyttää liityntäbussia, kun tukotetaan metroasemien ympäristöt rakentamisella.

Myös Länsimetron alueella alkaa mittava täydennysrakennusvuosikymmen tai pari.

----------


## hmikko

> Itse uskoisin, että itämetron alueen kaupunginosarenesanssi vähentää monien matkustajien tarvetta käyttää liityntäbussia, kun tukotetaan metroasemien ympäristöt rakentamisella.


?

Poistaako täydennysrakentaminen jollain tapaa nykyisiä liityntäbussin käyttäjiä? Tietty he saattavat vaihtaa henkilöautoon jos täydennysrakentamisen ja metrojunien lyhentämisen jälkeen metroon ei enää mahdu.

----------


## Renne

No, ei, mutta on huomionarvoista, että esim. Kontulan asemalta piirretyllä 400m ympyrällä tavoittaa valtaosan Kontulaa. Tietty on Kivikkoa ja muita alueita jotka ovat liityntäbussien varassa.

----------


## Salomaa

> Nyt raitiotiet ovat rappiotilassa kaikella tavalla, mutta ennen sitä ne olivat busseja tehokkaampi järjestelmä, myös vaunu- ja junakoon puolesta.
> 
> Antero


Raitiolinjoja on purettu, metroa laajennetaan koko ajan.  Tiedät paremmin kuinka paljon yhteen metrojunaan menee matkustajia.  Mutta menihän se kuvernoori möläyttämään johdinautojen lakkauttamisesta.  Idässä tehdään nykyaikaisia ratiovaunuja sekä johdinautoja, mutta moderneja raitiovaunuja en ole Pietarissa nähnyt.  Arvioin itse että metro pysyy runkojärjestelmänä, jota johdinautolinjasto tukee.

Mutta metroa kehitään joka tapauksessa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Raitiolinjoja on purettu, metroa laajennetaan koko ajan.  Tiedät paremmin kuinka paljon yhteen metrojunaan menee matkustajia.  Mutta menihän se kuvernoori möläyttämään johdinautojen lakkauttamisesta.  Idässä tehdään nykyaikaisia ratiovaunuja sekä johdinautoja, mutta moderneja raitiovaunuja en ole Pietarissa nähnyt.  Arvioin itse että metro pysyy runkojärjestelmänä, jota johdinautolinjasto tukee.
> 
> Mutta metroa kehitään joka tapauksessa.


Pietarissa on menossa vähän samanlaisia metrolaajennuksia kuin Helsingissä. Ne ovat puheissa ja papereilla, mutta eivät missään todellisessa aikataulussa. Siitäkin huolimatta, että laajennuksille olisi liikenteellisiä perusteita. Mutta et tainnut oikein ymmärtää, miten vähän metrosta on apua, kun yhtä asemaa kohden on 25 km^2 kaupunkialuetta. Pietarin liikenteen ongelma ja ratkaisu ei ole maan alla vaan maan päällä.

Jos et ole nähnyt Pietarissa moderneja (sikäläisellä mittapuulla) raitiovaunuja, et taida kovin hyvin olla perillä tilanteesta. Enemmän olen itse nähnyt moderneja raitiovaunuja kuin moderneja johdinautoja. Ja se antanee todentuntuisemman kuvan johdinautojen tilanteesta Pietarissa kuin toiveikkaat uskomuksesi.

Johdinautot eivät voi olla Pietarin liikenneongelman ratkaisu, koska ne ovat vain busseja ja ne ovat vielä pahemmin jumissa henkilöautojen seassa kuin raitiovaunut. Tosin Pietarissa on paljon erittäin leveitä pääkatuja, joten jos autoilu Pietarin keskustasta lopetetaan ja täytetään kadut busseilla, niin katuala voi jopa riittää. Mutta en ihan usko, että tämä on mahdollista. Kun valittavaksi asetetaan varata 6-kaistaiselta kadulta 2 kaistaa ratikoille tai 6 busseille, jolloin matkustajakapasiteetti on sama. Luulen, että ratikat voittavat.

Kun nyt toit peliin uuden termin, "runkojärjestelmä", tosin määrittelemättä mitä sillä tarkoitat, niin kysyn vain, mistä muodostuu puu? Onko puu lehdet, oksat vai runko?

Antero

----------


## JE

Raitiotiekielteisyydessäänkin Pietari on tosiaan hyvä muistutus siitä, ettei johdinautosta ole raitiotien korvaajaksi. Uusia johdinautoja kaupunkiin on viime vuosina kylläkin hankittu, mutta niin on myös uusia raitiovaunuja.

Ja tähän puuvertaukseen vielä: kyllähän me kaikki tiedämme, ettei puu tarvitse oksia. Terve puu koostuu rungosta ja lehdistä. Jos lehdistä tehdään vähän entistä vihreämmät, niillä voidaan korvata loputkin oksat kokonaan. Joo. Olenko tosissani? Vihje: arvatkaa.

Sveitsin tilanteesta olen oikeastaan kaiken sanottavani jo sanonut. Rattivaunun analyysi siitä, että liikennemuotojen vastuualueet ovat melko hyvin vakiintuneet, pitää tietysti pitkälti paikkansa. Keskeisimmät muutokset ovat juurikin raitiotien mittavat laajennushankkeet Zürichissä, Genevessä ja Bernissä ja toisaalta johdinautoliikenteen täydellinen lakkautus Luganossa, Baselissa ja nyt mahdollisesti La Chaux-de-Fondsissa. Kolme täyttä lakkautusta tällä vuosituhannella on jo sellainen tahti, että jos se tapahtuisi ratikkapuolella jossakin läntisen Euroopan maassa, raitioteiden vastustajat Suomessakin markkinoisivat asiaansa sillä tiedolla mediassa jatkuvasti. Johdinautojärjestelmien lakkautukset ovat kuitenkin viime vuosikymmeninä olleet niin yleisiä läntisessä Euroopassa, etteivät ne saavuta samalla tavalla huomiota kuin raitioteiden lakkautukset, joita EU/EFTA-alueella ei Romania poislukien ole viimeiseen pariinkymmeneen vuoteen tapahtunut yhtäkään pysyväksi jäänyttä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Kolme täyttä lakkautusta tällä vuosituhannella on jo sellainen tahti, että jos se tapahtuisi ratikkapuolella jossakin läntisen Euroopan maassa, raitioteiden vastustajat Suomessakin markkinoisivat asiaansa sillä tiedolla mediassa jatkuvasti.


Eihän tuossa ole kysymys mistään muusta kuin siitä, että kolmessa "pikku kylässä" bussien energialähde on vaihtunut toiseksi. Raideliikennejärjestelmien alasajo on aivan eri mittaluokan asia. Basel toki ei ole pikku kyllä, mutta johdinautolinjasto oli hyvin suppea. Muista länsimaista sellaiset katosivat jo 1950 - 60 -luvuilla suurimmaksi osaksi. Sveitsin kaikkien aikojen johdinautoverkostoista edelleen on toiminnassa 13 (niitä on ollut joskus 17) ja raitiojärjestelmistä viisi (niitäkin on ollut parhaimmillaan yli 15).

----------


## Salomaa

> Kun nyt toit peliin uuden termin, "runkojärjestelmä", tosin määrittelemättä mitä sillä tarkoitat, niin kysyn vain, mistä muodostuu puu? Onko puu lehdet, oksat vai runko?
> 
> Antero


Tuuli välillä pudottaa lehdet ja vuodenaika.  Surkea puutarhuri katkoo oksia.  Runko kasvattaa uusia oksia ja lehtiä.

Tässä kerran oli lakossa metro ja raitiotiet.  Antero kertoo, miltä alueelta bussi ei korvannut.  Homma pelasi tuolloin Helsingin liikenteessä.  En sano että hyvin pelasi, mutta vaihtoehtoinen bussilinja oli olemassa tai perustettiin muutamia.  Jos kaikki bussit olisivat lakossa, niin niitä ei voi korvata raideliikenteelllä, polkupyörillä eikä takseilla, mutta henkilöautoilla aika pitkälle.

Kun bussit toimii runkojärjestelmänä tällaisessa tilanteessa, niin  Yhden bussin vauroitumien ei saa koko järjestelmää sekaisin.

----------


## hylje

Jaa koko järjestelmän kattava lakko on nyt tyypillinen vika, jota vastaava bussiliikenteessä on yksittäisen vaunun hajoaminen?

Raideliikenteessä ensimmäinen tavoite on hankkia ja huoltaa vaunut sellaisiksi, että vaunu ei hajoa. Tämä on kannattavaa, koska teräspyörillä mekaaninen kulutus on hallitumpaa ja sallitut painot suurempia. Nykyaikainen sähkömoottorivoimalinja yhdistettynä teräspyöriin on tukeva ja naurettavan pitkäikäinen. Tämä on toteutunut eristetyssä junaliikenteessä ja raskaammin kuluva raitioliikennekin pärjää hyvin.

Ei ole raitioliikenteen vika, ettei Helsingissä käytetä kaksipuolisia vaunuja ja syväuraisia vaihteita. Tai että muuta liikennettä ei suitsita tehokkaasti pois raitioliikenteen tieltä. Raitioliikenteessä, jossa todennäköisin katkos on muu liikenne, joustavuutta saa helposti tekemällä järjestelmä puolenvaihtoja tukevaksi. Syväuraiset, loivat puolenvaihtovaihteet eivät kuluta vaunuja.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tuuli välillä pudottaa lehdet ja vuodenaika.  Surkea puutarhuri katkoo oksia.  Runko kasvattaa uusia oksia ja lehtiä.
> ...
> Kun bussit toimii runkojärjestelmänä tällaisessa tilanteessa, niin  Yhden bussin vauroitumien ei saa koko järjestelmää sekaisin.


Kirjoitit, että metro toimii runkojärjestelmänä, nyt runkojärjestelmä onkin bussi.

Minä nyt tavoittelin vain sitä, että metrofanit puhuvat mielellään, että metro on joukkoliikenteen runko. Liikenneverkon rakenteen kannalta kyllä, samalla tavalla kuin moottoritiet ovat tieverkon runko. Mutta runko-sanalla halutaan sanoa, että metro on tärkein osa, muut joukkoliikenteen osat ovat sitten vähemmän tärkeitä. Eli ikään kuin metro olisi korvaamaton, mutta niistä muista ei ole niin väliksi.

Todellisuudessa tilanne on juuri päinvastainen. Metro tai motarit eivät ole ollenkaan tarpeellisia. Helsingin seutu tulee vallan hyvin toimeen ilman molempia. Sen sijaan kantakaupunki ei tule toimeen ilman ratikoita ja muu seutu ilman busseja. Tai voi sanoa, että kantakaupunki tulee kyllä toimeen ilman ratikoita, jos rajoitetaan henkilöautoilua niin, että sinne mahtuu lisää busseja.

Joukkoliikennejärjestelmässä metro siis ei ole mitenkään tärkeä eikä tarpeellinen, vaan se on helposti korvattavissa. Sen sijaan busseja ei voi korvata, ellei siirretä 2/3 osaa kantakaupungin työpaikoista sieltä pois.

Jos tähän puu-analogiaan mennään, niin puun runko ei ole korvaamaton, eli runko ei ole tärkein osa puusta. On läjäpäin kasveja, jotka kasvavat ja voivat hyvin ilman runkoa, kuten pensaat. Sen sijaan lehdet ovat tärkeitä, mikään kasvi ei pärjää ilman lehtiä. (No jos saivarrellaan, niin varmaan on kaikenlaisia harvinaisuuksia, jotka eivät yhteytä lehtivihreän ja lehtien avulla jne. Mutta harvinaisuudet ovat harvinaisuuksia.)

Runko-analogian voi muuten hakea myös autoista ja vaikkapa busseista! Ennen runko oli keskeinen bussin osa, mutta nykyisissä busseissa on itsekantava kori, joka ei tarvitse runkoa. Runko siis oli vanhan tekniikan ratkaisu, jonka uusi tekniikka on tehnyt tarpeettomaksi. Näinhän se taitaa olla metronkin kanssa. Metro on yli 100 vuotta vanha keksintö, jonka joukkoliikenteen tekniikan kehitys on tehnyt tarpeettomaksi kaupungeissa, joissa ei rakenneta laajasti pilvenpiirtäjiä.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Todellisuudessa tilanne on juuri päinvastainen. Metro tai motarit eivät ole ollenkaan tarpeellisia. Helsingin seutu tulee vallan hyvin toimeen ilman molempia. Sen sijaan kantakaupunki ei tule toimeen ilman ratikoita ja muu seutu ilman busseja. Tai voi sanoa, että kantakaupunki tulee kyllä toimeen ilman ratikoita, jos rajoitetaan henkilöautoilua niin, että sinne mahtuu lisää busseja.


Jos Suomessa autoistuminen olisi sillä tasolla kuin kommunistimaissa aikoinaan niin varmasti pärjättäisiin ilman metroa ja ylipäänsä nopeaa ja tehokasta raideliikennettä Helsingissä. Mutta se vaatisi myös muita rajoituksia ihmisten elämään ja lopputulos olisi että kukaan ei viihtyisi sellaisessa kaupungissa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## hylje

Ei sinne kukaan mene, kun on liian suuri tungos. Selitä ihmeessä, miten keskieurooppalaisissa kävelykeskustoissa kukaan ylipäätään viihtyy, kun _jalankulkijoiden massiivisen määrän_ takia jopa tavaratoimitusten autot jäävät keskustan ulkoreunalle. Helsingin ongelmat ovat autopuolueen korvien välissä, ja autoilun vähentyminen keskustassa on elintason nousua ja kaupungistumisen etenemistä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos Suomessa autoistuminen olisi sillä tasolla kuin kommunistimaissa aikoinaan niin varmasti pärjättäisiin ilman metroa ja ylipäänsä nopeaa ja tehokasta raideliikennettä Helsingissä.


Espoo ei ole kommunistimaa, jossa olisi rajoitettu autoilua. Silti Espoo pärjää ilman metroa. Sen sijaan voi olla, ettei se pärjää enää metron kanssa, kun Moskova ei maksa sitä metroa, kuten esimerkiksi Pietarissa.

Helsinkikään ei ole kommunistimaa. Helsinki pärjäsi mainiosti ilman metroa vuoteen 1982. Ja pärjäisi edelleenkin yhtä hyvin kuin Espookin on pärjännyt. Kantakaupungin liikenne ei ole metrosta kasvanut, sen sijaan liikenne on kasvanut kantakaupungin ulkopuolella, jossa ei ole metroa. Kaikki kantakaupunkiin suuntautuva liikenne voitaisiin hoitaa nykyaikaisin raitiotein, vaikka niitä ei nimitettäisikään metroiksi.

Miksi näin, selittyy sillä yksinkertaisella asialla, että liikenteen tarve perustuu rakennettuun kerrosalan määrään. Helsingin kantakaupungin rakentamisen tehokkuudella ei tarvita edes raitioliikenteen täyttä kapasiteettia. Joten ei tarvita metroakaan.

Tämä ei nyt liity mitenkään johdinautoihin, mutta liitän sen niihin siten, että arvaan laskematta, että sulkemalla kantakaupunki autoilulta varmaan 25-metrisillä tuplaniveljohdinautoillakin voitaisiin liikenne hoitaa. Mutta tietenkin yhtä hyvin myös tuplaniveldieselautoilla. Se tuskin olisi järkevää, taloudellista ja viihtyisää kaupunkiympäristöä, mutta sehän on toinen juttu, sillä ei mitään näistä ole metrokaan.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tämä ei nyt liity mitenkään johdinautoihin, mutta liitän sen niihin siten, että arvaan laskematta, että sulkemalla kantakaupunki autoilulta varmaan 25-metrisillä tuplaniveljohdinautoillakin voitaisiin liikenne hoitaa. Mutta tietenkin yhtä hyvin myös tuplaniveldieselautoilla. Se tuskin olisi järkevää, taloudellista ja viihtyisää kaupunkiympäristöä, mutta sehän on toinen juttu, sillä ei mitään näistä ole metrokaan.


Kysymys on yleisestä viihtyvyydestä ja ratkaisevaa on myös miten matkustajat viihtyvät joukkoliikennevälineissä. Suurkaupungeissa joissa on vain tarjolla busseja he viihtyvät huonosti. Itä-Euroopassa ennen vanhaan ja muissa diktaruureissa kaikilla ei ole valinnanvaraa ryhtyä autoilijoiksi, se oli vain pienen etuoikeutetun piirin oikeus,  ja siksi joukkoliikenne toimi niissä näennäisen hyvin. 

Helsingin riesana on lisäksi maantiede, kaupungin keskusta on ahtaalla niemekllä ja keskustan katujen leveydet ovat rakennettu aikoinaan paljon pienempää kaupunkia varten. Se että autoja ei pääse keskustaan enemmän kuin pääsee maksimissaan, ei tee ihmisiä yhtään onnellisemmiksi ja kaupunkia viihtyisämmäksi jos ei joukkoliikenne toimi kunnolla. Kuitenkin keskustaan tunkee hirveä määrä autoja juuri siksi että niidne kuljettajien mielestä joukkoliikenne ei ole tarpeeksi hyvä heille. 

Helsingissä oli silloin  kun metroliikenne alkoi v 1982 n 100.000 asukasta vähemmän kuin nyt ja suurin osa uusista asukkaista asuu nimenomaan niillä suunnilla minne metro menee. Autolla keskustaan tai sen liepeille tulijoiden lisäys on suuremmalti osin lähtöisin parilla sadalla tuhanella asukkaalla kasvaneista naapurikaupungeista ja kehyskunnista joihin ei mene metroa kuten  Espoo, Kirkkonummi, Vihti, Nurmijärvi, Tuusula, Vantaa ja Sipoo. 

Koska Suomessa ei ole haluja siirtyä diktatuuriin jossa auton omistaminen olisi vain etuoikeutettujen oikeus, voitaisiin käyttää autoilun vähentämisessä täsmäkeinoja kuten muissa pohjoismaisissa pääkaupungeissa nimittäin tietulleja tai ruuhkamaksuja. Silloin autoilijat kustantaisivat osittain uuusien ja tehokkaiden joukkoliikenneväylien rakentamisen. Suomessa ei vain ole tahtoa sellaiseen, koska se joidenkin mielestä loukkaa "oikeutta" asua maalla punaisessa tuvassa perunamaalla ja kulkea autolla kaikki matkat. Näin kärjistäen siiis. 

Hyvää Juhannusta kaikille!

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Koska Suomessa ei ole haluja siirtyä diktatuuriin jossa auton omistaminen olisi vain etuoikeutettujen oikeus, voitaisiin käyttää autoilun vähentämisessä täsmäkeinoja kuten muissa pohjoismaisissa pääkaupungeissa nimittäin tietulleja tai ruuhkamaksuja. Silloin autoilijat kustantaisivat osittain uuusien ja tehokkaiden joukkoliikenneväylien rakentamisen. Suomessa ei vain ole tahtoa sellaiseen, koska se joidenkin mielestä loukkaa "oikeutta" asua maalla punaisessa tuvassa perunamaalla ja kulkea autolla kaikki matkat.


Ei autoilun rajoittamiseen tarvita pakkokeinoja eikä edes investointeja. Ei rakenneta lisää katuja ja teitä vaan antaa kylmästi ruuhkautua vaan. Autoilu rajoittuu automaattisesti sille tasolle minkä väylät vetävät.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ei autoilun rajoittamiseen tarvita pakkokeinoja eikä edes investointeja. Ei rakenneta lisää katuja ja teitä vaan antaa kylmästi ruuhkautua vaan. Autoilu rajoittuu automaattisesti sille tasolle minkä väylät vetävät.


Vaikka mun piti lähteä juhannustauolle niin vastaan nyt kuitenkin: 

Mielestäni sellainen tapa ratlkaista asiat eivät ole kovin rakentavia. Sen ainoa hyvä puoli on että se on halpa mutta huonot ovat seuraavat:
- kaikki liikkumien kaupungissa hidastuu, sekä autoilla että joukkoliikenteellä ja kevyt liikennekin kärsii koska autot tukkivat suojatiet silloinkin kun jalankulkijoille palaa vihreä sekä kun autoilijat yrittävät kiertää ruuhkia laittomia reittejä käyttäen
- ilmansaasteet kasvavat kun autojen tyhjäkäynti lisääntyy niiden seisoessa ruuhkissa
- joukkoliikenteen suosio ei kasva jos ei joukkoliikennten tasoa ja mukavuutta paranneta investoinnein. Joukkoliikenteellä kulkevat vain pakkokäyttäjät
- vaihtoehtona tarjottu kaupunkirakenteen hajauttaminen alkaa ruokkia itseään ja keskusta slummiutuu

t. Rainer

----------


## Salomaa

> Jaa koko järjestelmän kattava lakko on nyt tyypillinen vika, jota vastaava bussiliikenteessä on yksittäisen vaunun hajoaminen?


Kuljetusalalla on useita ammattiliittoja.  Tästä seuraa, että toteutuneissa lakoissa osa liikennevälineistä on ollut liikenteessä.  Tilanteen pitkittyessä muut liitot saattavat lähteä tukilakkoon, jolloin liikenne olisi yhä vaikempi hoitaa.

Tarkoitin sitä että, jos bussit olisivat kaikki lakossa (erittäin teoreettista)niin raitioliikenteeseen kohdistuisi suuri kuormitus ja tässä tilanteessa vaunun vaurioitumien saisi aikaa pahan ketjureaktion ja täydellisen kaaoksen.

Raitiovaunujärjestelmän haavoittuvaisuudesta ja kömpelyydestä kertoo uutinen:
METRO -lehti 9.6.2011:

Lauri Räty . liikennesuunniteelija: _"...yhden sadan metrin mittaisen kadun takia jouduttiin muuttamaan koko kantakaupungin liikennettä, mutta sellaista on raitioliikenne.  Ratikat kun voivat kulkea vain kiskoja pitkin_."

Tämä on yksi peruste sille, miksi täytyy keskustella suunniteltujen uusien raitiolinjojen toteuttamisesta johdinautolinjoina.  Minä ymmärrän kuinka se sitten toteutuessaan satuttaisi raitiovaunumiestä, raitioverkko pysyisi ennallaan, johdinautolinjasto kasvaisi.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 15:50 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 15:43 ----------




> Kirjoitit, että metro toimii runkojärjestelmänä, nyt runkojärjestelmä onkin bussi.
> 
> Antero


Metro  Pietarissa, Helsingissä bussi.

----------


## hylje

> Raitiovaunujärjestelmän haavoittuvaisuudesta ja kömpelyydestä kertoo uutinen:
> METRO -lehti 9.6.2011:
> 
> Lauri Räty . liikennesuunniteelija: _"...yhden sadan metrin mittaisen kadun takia jouduttiin muuttamaan koko kantakaupungin liikennettä, mutta sellaista on raitioliikenne.  Ratikat kun voivat kulkea vain kiskoja pitkin_."
> 
> Tämä on yksi peruste sille, miksi täytyy keskustella suunniteltujen uusien raitiolinjojen toteuttamisesta johdinautolinjoina.  Minä ymmärrän kuinka se sitten toteutuessaan satuttaisi raitiovaunumiestä, raitioverkko pysyisi ennallaan, johdinautolinjasto kasvaisi.


En mainitse mitään lakkoskenaariostasi tietoisesti.

Eikö sinusta ole kuitenkin vähän järkevämpää rakentaa pari sadan metrin raidetta katujen peruskorjausten yhteydessä kuin korvata bussiliikennettä ja olemassaolevaa raitioliikennettä kalliimmalla bussiliikenteellä? Johdinauto vaatii uudet johtimet koko reitille, jolla keskustassa luultavasti on jo valmis olemassaoleva raitiotie omilla kaistoilla ja raitiotien johtimineen suuremmalla osaa matkaa. Millä ihmeellä dieselbussia kalliimpi johdinauto taikoo rahat raitiotien kanssa päällekkäiseen infrastruktuuriin, jota täydentämällä saa ihan samat edut halvemmalla?

Tilanne on jonkin verran eduksi johdinautoille esikaupungissa, jossa olemassaoleva joukkoliikennejärjestelmä on sekaliikennekadut eikä olematonta raideliikennettä voi täydentää pikkuinvestoinnein yhä luotettavammaksi ja halvemmaksi. Johdinautot ovat silti dieselbusseja kalliimpia, jonkun on maksettava erotus.

Suomen routivassa maastossa kadun rakentaminen maksaa perustuksien mukaan, ei sen onko perustuksien päällä kiskot, asfaltti vai molemmat. Raitioverkon pikkuhiljainen laajentaminen olemassaolevan verkon reunoilla katuremppojen yhteydessä on oikesti halpaa puuhaa.

----------


## Salomaa

Voisitko Hylje ystävällisesti lukea uudelleen, mitä kirjoitin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ei autoilun rajoittamiseen tarvita pakkokeinoja eikä edes investointeja. Ei rakenneta lisää katuja ja teitä vaan antaa kylmästi ruuhkautua vaan. Autoilu rajoittuu automaattisesti sille tasolle minkä väylät vetävät.


Helsingissä rajoitetaan jo nyt keskustaan tulevien autojen määrää. Sen tekevät moottoriteiden päässä olevat liikennevalot. Se on halvempi ja helpompi konsti kuin alkaa tapella tietulleista ja ostaa joltain tietotekniikkafirmalta maksujärjestelmä, joka maksaa vähän enemmän kuin poliittisen väännön jälkeen määrätyistä tullimaksuista saadaan tuloja.

Tähän ei ole tarvittu sosialismia eikä diktatuuria. Riittää, että kaupungin liikennesuunnittelussa on ollut pari tehtävänsä ja asiat ymmärtävää virkamiestä. Voin hyvin kuvitella, että kun autopuolueen valtuutetuilta kysytään, he valitsevat liikennevalojen sammuttamisen, koska he uskovat, että siten liikenne sujuu paremmin. Minun puolestani sitä voisi hyvin kokeilla vaikka viikon  jos autoilijoiden pinna kestää. Tietenkin kokeilua voisi laajentaa myös siten, että pannaan samaksi viikoksi myös raitioliikenne seisahduksiin ja annetaan ratikkakaistat autoilijoiden käyttöön. Sitten se kokeilu ei ainakaan kestäisi perjantaihin asti.




> Helsingissä oli silloin  kun metroliikenne alkoi v 1982 n 100.000 asukasta vähemmän kuin nyt ja suurin osa uusista asukkaista asuu nimenomaan niillä suunnilla minne metro menee. Autolla keskustaan tai sen liepeille tulijoiden lisäys on suuremmalti osin lähtöisin parilla sadalla tuhanella asukkaalla kasvaneista naapurikaupungeista ja kehyskunnista joihin ei mene metroa kuten  Espoo, Kirkkonummi, Vihti, Nurmijärvi, Tuusula, Vantaa ja Sipoo.


Keskustaan tulevien määrä ei ole kiinni Helsingin eikä ympäristönkään asukasmäärästä, vaan keskustan liiketilasta. Kun keskustaan ei ole rakennetu lisää, sinne ei myöskään tule lisää liikennettä. Metron avaamisen jälkeen on toki rakennettu jotain, mm. Ruoholahti. Mutta vasta satamien poistuminen on avannut merkittävän lisärakentamisen. Mutta ei niihinkään matkaavat lisää vanhaan kantakaupunkiin suuntautuvaa liikennettä. Lisäksi metro kattaa niin pienen osan seudusta, ettei sillä ratkaista käytännössä yhtään mitään. Kysymys onkin uusien alueiden kanssa siitä, miten voidaan sinne työpaikoille tuleville tarjota muutakin kuin autokyytiä ympäri seudun. Metro ja Pisara eivät auta siinä yhtään, vaan pahentavat tilannetta, koska tarpeellisiin joukkoliikennehankkeisiin ei rahat riitä.

Antero

----------


## hylje

> Voisitko Hylje ystävällisesti lukea uudelleen, mitä kirjoitin.


Luin uudelleen jo kirjoittaessa. En katsonut silloin enkä nyt tarpeelliseksi korjata sanomaani, vaan selvennän Sinua varten.

Helsingin raitiotiet ovat kyllä haavoittuvaisia. On mielekästä korjata haavoittuvaisuudet olemassaolevan järjestelmän puitteissa, koska se vähentää kuluja ja parantaa palvelua. Johdinautot kasvattavat kuluja eivätkä vaikuta palveluun, jos korvataan bussiliikennettä. Palveluparannuksen menetys tapahtuu, kun sillä korvataan raitiotiehen investointia.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Metro  Pietarissa, Helsingissä bussi.


Pietarissa metro on runkojärjestelmä, kuten puun runko. Mutta ei pääjärjestelmä. Helsingissä bussi EI ole runkojärjestelmä, vaan pääjärjestelmä. Metro on Helsingissäkin runkojärjestelmä, ei pääjärjestelmä. Sekä Pietarissa että Helsingissä joukkoliikenne voi toimia ilman runkojärjestelmiä eli metroja, mutta ei ilman pääjärjestelmiä, eli busseja Helsingissä ja ratikoita Pietarissa. Pietarissa ratikkajärjestelmä on näivetetty, eikä joukkoliikenne toimi. Eikä siinä auta, että osa busseista on johdinautoja (jotta tämä liittyisi jotenkin ketjun otsikkoon).

Totean vielä selvyyden vuoksi, että bussiliikenteen runkona ovat kantakaupungin pääkatujen bussikaistat. Bussikaistat eivät kuitenkaan ole mikään bussiliikenteen pääosa.

Antero

----------


## Knightrider

Metro ei ole Helsingissä edes runkojärjestelmä, ehkä sitten jos siihen lasketaan mukaan lähijunat.

----------


## Salomaa

> Helsingissä rajoitetaan jo nyt keskustaan tulevien autojen määrää. Sen tekevät moottoriteiden päässä olevat liikennevalot. Se on halvempi ja helpompi konsti kuin alkaa tapella tietulleista ja ostaa joltain tietotekniikkafirmalta maksujärjestelmä, joka maksaa vähän enemmän kuin poliittisen väännön jälkeen määrätyistä tullimaksuista saadaan tuloja.


Elä Antero sahaa omaa oksaasi.  Tietulleilla rajoitetaan keskustaan tulevien autojen määrää ja tämä sujuvoittaa raitiotieliikennettä.  Eihän muita keinoja enää ole oleellisesti nopeuttaa raitioliikennettä.  Siksi Antero sinun kannattaisi kannattaa tietulleja.  Tukholma ja Lontoo ovat suurempia kaupunkeja, mutta tieltulleista on siellä hyvät kokemukset.  Helsingissä tietullien käyttöönottoa puolustaa myös ydinkeskustan sijainti ahtaalla niemellä ja kapeat kadut.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 21:56 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 21:50 ----------




> Pietarissa metro on runkojärjestelmä, kuten puun runko. Mutta ei pääjärjestelmä. 
> Antero


Mutta ei se mitenkään Pietari ilman metroa toimisi.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Elä Antero sahaa omaa oksaasi.  Tietulleilla rajoitetaan keskustaan tulevien autojen määrää ja tämä sujuvoittaa raitiotieliikennettä.


Autoliikennettä rajoitetaan liikenteen hallinnalla siten, ettei halutulle alueelle päästetä autoja enempää kun määrä, johon autoliikenne halutaan rajoittaa. Tämä tehdään säätämällä alueelle tulevien teiden välittämää automäärää. Säätäminen tapahtuu esimerkiksi liikennevaloin tai puomein. Molempia voidaan ohjata ennalta suunnitellun ajoituksen mukaan tai maksun perusteella. Helsingissä on nyt käytössä liikennevalojen ohjaus ennalta suunnitellun ajoituksen mukaan.

Olisi nyt hyvä pitää erillään kaksi asiaa: liikenteen hallinta ja rahan kerääminen autojen käyttäjiltä. Näillä on toki kytkentä toisiinsa. Mutta jos liikennettä halutaan vähentää keräämällä rahaa autoilijoilta, silloin ei pidä kuvitella, että rajoittaminen tuottaa hyvin rahaa. Mitä vähemmän on liikennettä, sitä vähemmän saadaan kerätyksi rahaa. Eli jos halutaan maksimoida kerätyn rahan määrä, pitää olla myös paljon liikennettä. Toisin sanoen, nämä kaksi tavoitetta ovat ristiriidassa, mutta sitä ei näytetä yleisesti ymmärrettävän.

Pääkaupunkiseudun ruuhkamaksuista ja tietulleista puhuttaessa alkaa jo olla yleisesti ymmärretty, ettei niillä vaikuteta kantakaupungin liikenteeseen. Ei tarvitse, kun ongelma ei ole kantakaupungissa vaan esimerkiksi Kehä 1:llä. Jos kantakaupungin ulkopuolelta kerätään ruuhkamaksuja, sillä ei ole mitään vaikutusta nykyiseen raitioliikenteeseen.




> Eihän muita keinoja enää ole oleellisesti nopeuttaa raitioliikennettä.


Raitioliikenteen nopeus ei muuttuisi nykyisestä miksikään, jos autot katoaisivat kantakaupungista. Autoista on todellista haittaa lähinnä Marian sairaalan vierellä ja Pitkällä sillalla. Muualla vilkkaan liikenteen paikoissa on ratikkakaistat. Ja niistä huolimatta liikennevalot seisottavat ratikoita, joilla on vapaa raide edessä.

Eli ruuhkamaksuilla ei ole juurikaan vaikutusta, kun raitioliikenteen hitaus johtuu puuttuvista liikenne-etuuksista sekä vaihteista ja kaarteista, joita ei ole tehty niin, että niistä voidaan ajaa hidastamatta. Lisäksi hidastusta aiheuttavat liian pienet vaunut, jolloin vuorotiheys on turhan suuri ja vaunut häiritsevät toisiaan mm. vilkkailla pysäkeillä.




> Mutta ei se mitenkään Pietari ilman metroa toimisi.


Kun metro aloitti, Pietarissa oli 3,5 miljoonaa asukasta eikä käytännössä yksityisautoilua. Nyt Pietarissa on 5 miljoonaa asukasta ja noin 1,1 miljoonaa autoa, joiden tieltä on lakkautettu suuri osa raitioteistä. Metron ajan 50 vuodessa kaupunkirakenne on muuttunut lähiöpainotteiseksi, mikä lisää liikenteen tarvetta. Mutta kun metro kattaa häviävän pienen alle parin prosentin alueen Pietarista, se ei edelleenkään ole millään tavoin välttämätön. Ne alueet, joita metro ei palvele, toimivat ilman metroa nytkin tai edelleen, kuten 50 vuotta sitten. Väestötiheys kun on yhä niin alhainen, ettei se edellytä metroa.

Antero

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Mielestäni sellainen tapa ratlkaista asiat eivät ole kovin rakentavia. Sen ainoa hyvä puoli on että se on halpa mutta huonot ovat seuraavat:
> - kaikki liikkumien kaupungissa hidastuu, sekä autoilla että joukkoliikenteellä ja kevyt liikennekin kärsii koska autot tukkivat suojatiet silloinkin kun jalankulkijoille palaa vihreä sekä kun autoilijat yrittävät kiertää ruuhkia laittomia reittejä käyttäen
> - ilmansaasteet kasvavat kun autojen tyhjäkäynti lisääntyy niiden seisoessa ruuhkissa
> - joukkoliikenteen suosio ei kasva jos ei joukkoliikennten tasoa ja mukavuutta paranneta investoinnein. Joukkoliikenteellä kulkevat vain pakkokäyttäjät
> - vaihtoehtona tarjottu kaupunkirakenteen hajauttaminen alkaa ruokkia itseään ja keskusta slummiutuu


Autoväylien sulkemisesta ja kapasiteetin vähentämisestä on positiivisia kokemuksia mm. Soulista. Jos väyliä kasvatetaan, liikenne kasvaa ja ruuhka pysyy vakiona. Jos pienennetään, niin liikenne vähenee ja ruuhka pysyy vakiona. Nimenomaan tällöin joukkoliikenteeseen siirtyy muitakin kuin pakkokäyttäjiä, edellyttäen että matka joukkoliikenteellä on edes marginaalisesti siedettävämpi kuin henkilöautolla. Siihen ei tarvita metroa tai muuta ylimitoitettua ratkaisua.

Väitteesi keskustan slummiutumisesta ei voi pitää paikkaansa, koska se on ristiriidassa liikenteen olemassaolon syyn kanssa. Slummikeskustaan ei kukaan halua ja siksi sellaiseen mennessä ei voi olla ruuhkia. Pahin uhka keskustan viihtyisyydelle on jos sinne pääsee liian helposti autolla, ja autot sitten tukkivat kadut ja vievät tilan jalankulkijoilta. Sisääntuloväylien sujuvoittaminen johtaa juuri tähän.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos väyliä kasvatetaan, liikenne kasvaa ja ruuhka pysyy vakiona. Jos pienennetään, niin liikenne vähenee ja ruuhka pysyy vakiona.


Juuri näin. Kaupungeissa on niin vähän liikennetilaa ja henkilöautoilun osuus koko liikenteestä niin pieni, että käytettävissä oleva katukapasiteetti on koko ajan käytössä sen määrästä riippumatta. Siksi on täysin turha lisätä liikennekapasiteettia autoille siinä toivossa, että ruuhkat vähenisivät. Niitä ei koskaan voidan poistaa kaupungista ilman, että ensin kaupunki lakkaa olemasta kaupunki.

Joten tästä seuraa, että on puhtaasti tahtokysymys, paljonko kaupungin katutilasta halutaan antaa autoilulle. Autopuolueessa tätä ei uskota, vaan siellä eletään kuvitelmassa siitä, että autojen määrä kaupungissa olisi vakio ja on siksi pakko antaa tilaa autoille.

Antero

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Autopuolueessa tätä ei uskota, vaan siellä eletään kuvitelmassa siitä, että autojen määrä kaupungissa olisi vakio ja on siksi pakko antaa tilaa autoille.


Mietin mistä tämä harhaluulo on saanut alkunsa. Voisiko olla että kun perheellä on tallissa se yksi auto (tai kaksi autoa) niin se näyttäytyy heille ikäänkuin vakiona. Kun sitten perheiden määrä kaupungissa kasvaa niin tuosta päätellään että myös autojen määrä kasvaa lineaarisesti. No näin yksinkertaisestihan se ei mene, mutta yksinkertainen kansalainen tai poliitikko ei hahmota että oikea tarkastelunäkökulma on katutila eikä talleissa koko työssäkäyntialueella seisovien autojen määrä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kun metro aloitti, Pietarissa oli 3,5 miljoonaa asukasta eikä käytännössä yksityisautoilua. Nyt Pietarissa on 5 miljoonaa asukasta ja noin 1,1 miljoonaa autoa, joiden tieltä on lakkautettu suuri osa raitioteistä. Metron ajan 50 vuodessa kaupunkirakenne on muuttunut lähiöpainotteiseksi, mikä lisää liikenteen tarvetta. Mutta kun metro kattaa häviävän pienen alle parin prosentin alueen Pietarista, se ei edelleenkään ole millään tavoin välttämätön. Ne alueet, joita metro ei palvele, toimivat ilman metroa nytkin tai edelleen, kuten 50 vuotta sitten. Väestötiheys kun on yhä niin alhainen, ettei se edellytä metroa.


Sellainen tarkennus että Pietarin asukasluku on 4.7 miljoonaa eikä 5, Ja Pietarin kaupungin hallinnollinen alue kattaa Terijokea myöten monet Karjalan kannaksen ja Inkerinmaan pikkukaupungit ja kylät, että jos se alue piirrettäisiin Helsingin päälle niin siihen kuluisi koko nykyinen pk-seutu ja osia Sipoosta, Tuusulasta, Nurmijärvestä, Vihdistä ja Kirkkonummelta. Pietarin varsinaisen kaupunkialueen väkiluku on 2-3 miljoonaa eli vastaa Wieniä tai Hampuria kooltaan. Pietarissa on 5 metrolinjaa ja verkosto on yhtä laaja kuin muissa samankokoisissa kaupungeissa ja sitä täydentää lähijunaverkko joka ulottuu kaupungin etäosiin ja naapurikuntiin. Se että Venäjä autoistuu nopeasti asettaa haasteita tietenkin joukkoliikenteen kehittämiseksi kilpailukykyiseksi. jos ei sitä tehdä niin autot ottavat vallan.

t. Rainer

----------


## Max

> Sellainen tarkennus että Pietarin asukasluku on 4.7 miljoonaa eikä 5, Ja Pietarin kaupungin hallinnollinen alue kattaa Terijokea myöten monet Karjalan kannaksen ja Inkerinmaan pikkukaupungit ja kylät, että jos se alue piirrettäisiin Helsingin päälle niin siihen kuluisi koko nykyinen pk-seutu ja osia Sipoosta, Tuusulasta, Nurmijärvestä, Vihdistä ja Kirkkonummelta. Pietarin varsinaisen kaupunkialueen väkiluku on 2-3 miljoonaa eli vastaa Wieniä tai Hampuria kooltaan.


Wikipedia tietää kertoa toista tästä asiasta. Pietarin hallinnollisesta alueesta noita Kannaksen ja Inkerinmaan kyliä edustavat Kolpinon (175 000 asukasta, kartalla no 6), Kronstadtin (43 000, no 9), Kurortin (sisältää mm. Terijoen ja Siestarjoen - yhteensä 68 000 asukasta, no 10), Pietarhovin (115 000 asukasta, no 14) ja Pushkinin (121 000 asukasta, no 16) kaupunginosat. Yhteensä niissä on siis hieman yli puoli miljoonaa asukasta, kun yhtenäisen kaupunkialueen ja sen metro- ja raitiotieverkon alueelle jää näin 4,2 miljoonaa asukasta.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Wikipedia tietää kertoa toista tästä asiasta. Pietarin hallinnollisesta alueesta noita Kannaksen ja Inkerinmaan kyliä edustavat Kolpinon (175 000 asukasta, kartalla no 6), Kronstadtin (43 000, no 9), Kurortin (sisältää mm. Terijoen ja Siestarjoen - yhteensä 68 000 asukasta, no 10), Pietarhovin (115 000 asukasta, no 14) ja Pushkinin (121 000 asukasta, no 16) kaupunginosat. Yhteensä niissä on siis hieman yli puoli miljoonaa asukasta, kun yhtenäisen kaupunkialueen ja sen metro- ja raitiotieverkon alueelle jää näin 4,2 miljoonaa asukasta.


Sen paremmalla syyllä,  koska Pietarin asukkaista  jopa 90% näyttäisi asuvan sikäläisen "kehäkolmosen" sisäpuolella, muiden alueiden ollessa enimmäkseen metsää ja maaseutua,  kyliä ja sotilastukikohtia, on oikeutettua väittää kaupungin 5 linjan ja 9 eri suuntaan keskustasta ulottuvaa metroa pääjoukkoliikennejärjestelmäksi.

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Sen paremmalla syyllä,  koska Pietarin asukkaista  jopa 90% näyttäisi asuvan sikäläisen "kehäkolmosen" sisäpuolella, muiden alueiden ollessa enimmäkseen metsää ja maaseutua,  kyliä ja sotilastukikohtia, on oikeutettua väittää kaupungin 5 linjan ja 9 eri suuntaan keskustasta ulottuvaa metroa pääjoukkoliikennejärjestelmäksi.


Kävelyetäisyydellä asuvien eli pelkällä metrolla pärjäävien ihmisten määrä ei lisääntynyt näistä laskelmistasi. Eli 90 % pietarilaisista ei edelleenkään tule toimeen pelkällä metrolla. Bussit ja taksibussit ovat nykyinen pääjärjestelmä, metro toimii osalle kaupunkia runkojärjestelmänä  joka siis on riippuvainen pääjärjestelmästä.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kävelyetäisyydellä asuvien eli pelkällä metrolla pärjäävien ihmisten määrä ei lisääntynyt näistä laskelmistasi. Eli 90 % pietarilaisista ei edelleenkään tule toimeen pelkällä metrolla. Bussit ja taksibussit ovat nykyinen pääjärjestelmä, metro toimii osalle kaupunkia runkojärjestelmänä  joka siis on riippuvainen pääjärjestelmästä.


Pietari ja muut ex-Neuvostoliiton suurkaupungit ovat vähän huonoja esimerkkejä koska kevyestä liikenteestä ei ole huolehdittu siellä riittävissä määrin. Autojen polttoneisteiden verotuskaan ei ole samalla tasolla kuin lännessä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Kun metro aloitti, Pietarissa oli 3,5 miljoonaa asukasta eikä käytännössä yksityisautoilua. Nyt Pietarissa on 5 miljoonaa asukasta ja noin 1,1 miljoonaa autoa, joiden tieltä on lakkautettu suuri osa raitioteistä. Metron ajan 50 vuodessa kaupunkirakenne on muuttunut lähiöpainotteiseksi, mikä lisää liikenteen tarvetta. Mutta kun metro kattaa häviävän pienen alle parin prosentin alueen Pietarista, se ei edelleenkään ole millään tavoin välttämätön. Ne alueet, joita metro ei palvele, toimivat ilman metroa nytkin tai edelleen, kuten 50 vuotta sitten. Väestötiheys kun on yhä niin alhainen, ettei se edellytä metroa.


Käväisinpä Pietarissa. Ei siellä kovin paljon näytetty busseja ja ratikoita käytettävän suhteessa liikenteen volyymiin. Metro ja jalat olivat kovassa käytössä. Venäläiset vaikuttavat olevan todella kovia kävelemään, Helsingissä metroasemilla on paljon ihmisiä bussipysäkeillä. Pietarissa ei matkustajamääriin suhteutettuna paljonkaan, mutta kävelijöitä riitti paljon.

Pietarissa on 64 metroasemaa, jos yksi metroasema palvelee Pietarilaisittain hyväksytyllä kävelyetäisyydellä vaikka keskimäärin kilometrin ympyrän Pietarin 606 neliökilometrin alueesta , metrosta on kävelyetäisyydellä kolmannes alueesta. Lisäksi paljon suurempi osa asutuksesta on metroasemien lähellä, kun ne tyypillisesti tiheään rakennettu.

Ai niin, ratikoidenkin lakkauttamiselle löytyi selitys. Monet raitiovaunut olivat suunnilleen bussin kokoisia ja niiden kaistat olivat keskellä katua. Sen jälkeen kun liikenne autoistumisen jälkeen lisääntyi raitiovaunuihin ja raitiovaunuista ei enää päässyt liikkumaan keskustassa. Trollikat ja bussit sen sijaan pystyivät käyttämään katujen varsien pysäkkejä. Käytännössä raitioverkkoa olisi pitänyt rakentaa keskustan vilkkaimmilla alueilla uudestaan ja vallata tilaa pysäkeille, jos sen käyttöä oltaisiin haluttu jatkaa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Käväisinpä Pietarissa. Ei siellä kovin paljon näytetty busseja ja ratikoita käytettävän suhteessa liikenteen volyymiin. Metro ja jalat olivat kovassa käytössä. Venäläiset vaikuttavat olevan todella kovia kävelemään...


Kova on oltava kävelemään, kun on pakko. Ei voi käyttää busseja, ratikoita eikä taksibusseja, kun kaikki seisovat autojen täyttämillä kaduilla. Eikä metroonkaan mahdu. Olen tainnut tästä kaikesta kirjoittaa tähänkin ketjuun jo. Enkä pelkästään sen perusteella, mitä olen nähnyt käväisemällä Pietarissa. Paikallisten asukkaiden kertoma antaa paljon enemmän. Montako päivää Petteri Pietarissa käväisit ja paljonko matkustit eri puolilla kaupunkia ruuhka-aikoina?




> Pietarissa on 64 metroasemaa, jos yksi metroasema palvelee Pietarilaisittain hyväksytyllä kävelyetäisyydellä vaikka keskimäärin kilometrin ympyrän Pietarin 606 neliökilometrin alueesta , metrosta on kävelyetäisyydellä kolmannes alueesta. Lisäksi paljon suurempi osa asutuksesta on metroasemien lähellä, kun ne tyypillisesti tiheään rakennettu.


Minun kartassani on 57 metroasemaa. Mutta silti ihmettelen laskelmaasi. Kilometrin ympyrällä sinun numerosi antavat 8 % alueesta kävelyetäisyydeksi metrosta. Aika lailla vähemmän kuin kolmannes. Olet ilmeisesti ottanut pinta-alan suomenkielisestä Wikipediasta. Englanninkielisen pinta-ala on 1439 km2, jota käytin aiemmassa viestissäni.




> Ai niin, ratikoidenkin lakkauttamiselle löytyi selitys. Monet raitiovaunut olivat suunnilleen bussin kokoisia ja niiden kaistat olivat keskellä katua. Sen jälkeen kun liikenne autoistumisen jälkeen lisääntyi raitiovaunuihin ja raitiovaunuista ei enää päässyt liikkumaan keskustassa. Trollikat ja bussit sen sijaan pystyivät käyttämään katujen varsien pysäkkejä. Käytännössä raitioverkkoa olisi pitänyt rakentaa keskustan vilkkaimmilla alueilla uudestaan ja vallata tilaa pysäkeille, jos sen käyttöä oltaisiin haluttu jatkaa.


Autoilua ihannoivassa kaupungissa on ollut hyvin vaikeata käyttää tilaa joukkoliikenteelle. Kävitkö Ligovskiy prospektillä? Siellä joukkoliikenteen tila otettiin kaatamalla puita. Mutta eivät korokkeettomat keskikaistapysäkit ole kuin yksi rikka rokassa. Monella pääkadulla on raitiotierata keskellä viherkaistojen välissä, jolloin on myös pysäkkikorokkeet ja jopa reunakaiteet.

Paikallisten arvioiden mukaan merkittävin syy ratikoiden hävittämiseen on virkamiesten sotkeutuminen taksibussibusinekseen sekä varikkotonttien myymiseen mm. kauppakeskuksien rakentamiseksi. Eipä näitä virkamiehiä silloin kiinnosta hoitaa työtään raitioliikenteen ylläpitäjinä saati kehittäjinä.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Minun kartassani on 57 metroasemaa. Mutta silti ihmettelen laskelmaasi. Kilometrin ympyrällä sinun numerosi antavat 8 % alueesta kävelyetäisyydeksi metrosta. Aika lailla vähemmän kuin kolmannes. Olet ilmeisesti ottanut pinta-alan suomenkielisestä Wikipediasta. Englanninkielisen pinta-ala on 1439 km2, jota käytin aiemmassa viestissäni.


Myös englanninkielisen wikipedian mukaan varsinaisen Pietarin kaupungin pinta-ala on 605.8 km2 ja varsinaisen kaupungin alueella asuu muiden lähteiden mukaan noin 4,6 miljoonaa asukasta. (7670 henkeä per km2).

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 1:21 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 1:01 ----------




> Kova on oltava kävelemään, kun on pakko. Ei voi käyttää busseja, ratikoita eikä taksibusseja, kun kaikki seisovat autojen täyttämillä kaduilla. Eikä metroonkaan mahdu. Olen tainnut tästä kaikesta kirjoittaa tähänkin ketjuun jo. Enkä pelkästään sen perusteella, mitä olen nähnyt käväisemällä Pietarissa. Paikallisten asukkaiden kertoma antaa paljon enemmän. Montako päivää Petteri Pietarissa käväisit ja paljonko matkustit eri puolilla kaupunkia ruuhka-aikoina?


Olin kaupungissa nelisen päivää,  hotelli ei ollut ihan keskustassa, joten 18 metropolettia meni. Kävin keskustassa ja parissa laitakaupungin osassa. Ruuhka-aikoina metroa tuli myös käytettyä ja se oli todella täynnä, ilmiselvästi ylikuormitettu, vaikka itse mahduinkin  yhtä kertaa lukuunottamatta juuri ja juuri kyytiin. Yhden kerran piti odottaa seuraavaa junaa. Pietariin pitäisi selvästi rakentaa lisää metrolinjoja ja nyt vaikuttaa, että niitä valmistuukin lisää seuraavan vuosikymmenen aikana.

Toki kävelyolosuhteissa ja joukkoliikenteen etuisuuksissa, kuten esimerkiksi bussi- ja ratikkakaistoissa on kehittämistä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 1:35 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 1:21 ----------

Tässä vielä kartta metron laajennussuunnitelmista. Näkee sitten mitä toteutuu, joka tapauksessa uusi linja 5 on avattu vuonna 2009 ja useita metrotyömaita on työn alla eri puolilla kaupunkia. Tuolla tahdilla verkosto kyllä laajenee.

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...ropolitena.jpg

----------


## Max

> Myös englanninkielisen wikipedian mukaan varsinaisen Pietarin kaupungin pinta-ala on 605.8 km2 ja varsinaisen kaupungin alueella asuu muiden lähteiden mukaan noin 4,6 miljoonaa asukasta. (7670 henkeä per km2).


Tarkastelin myös tilannetta venäjänkielisen Wikipedian kaupunginosajakoa vasten ja 605.8 näkyy tosiaan olevan tuon varsinaisen kaupunkialueen pinta-ala - saman alueen, jolle metro- ja raitiotieverkko periaatteessa ulottuu ja jonka väkiluku alkukielisen lähteen mukaan on tuo noin 4.2 miljoonaa.

Pietarissa paljonkin aikaa viettäneenä voin sanoa, että metroasemien vierellä ei juuri odotella maanpäällistä liikennettä muutamasta hyvästä syystä:
1) Vaihtoja ei ole mitenkään synkronoitu eikä niihin opasteta.
2) Maanpäällisen liikenteen linjat kulkevat äärimmäisen epäluotettavasti ja yleensä myös erittäin harvoin (20-30 min välein).
3) Monin paikoin katuliikenne on niin tukossa, että jos odotusaikaa tulee vähänkin, on nopeampaa kävellä alle 2 km matkat.

Unohdin mainita:
4) Lippujärjestelmät ovat epäyhteensopivia eikä Venäjällä kaikilla ole varaa maksaa erillisestä bussi- tai ratikkamatkasta metron päälle.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Pietariin liittyen matkakertomukseni vuodelta 2005 on edelleen ajankohtainen: http://jlf.fi/f21/97-pietarin-matkalta/

Pietariin liittyen yleiskommenttina voisi todeta, että Pietarissa raitiotiet ja johdinautot on käytännössä rikollisella tavalla jätetty kehittämättä. Pietarin metro tarvitsisi pitkän asemavälinsä takia täydentäjäkseen aiemman laajuisen raitiotieverkon. Varmasti kustannustehokkain tapa järjestää Pietarin liikenne olisi kunnostaa raitiotiet omille kaistoilleen ja ottaa käyttöön normaalin saksalaisen käytännön mittaiset raitiovaunujunat. Raitiotien laajakin remontointi toteutuisi aika halvalla verrattuna metron laajentamiseen. Yhden metroaseman hinnalla uusittaisiin varmasti 10-20 km keskustan raitiotietä "länsimaiseen" tasoon.

Lisäksi kaupungin lättänöissä olosuhteissa pyöräily olisi erittäin tehokas liikennemuoto.

Sopii vain toivoa, että Venäjä siirtyy oikeaan demokratiaan ja sananvapauteen, jossa esimerkiksi kansalaisjärjestöt voivat painostaa kehitystä oikeaan suuntaan.

Nykytilanne Pietarissa haisee pahasti korruptiolta, jossa liikenneratkaisut tehdään maksajan mukaan, ja julkiset organisaatiot ovat myös eri tavoin korruption osallisia.

----------


## petteri

Tuohon Mikon raporttiin hiukan täydennystä. Nyt suurin osa kaduista ja radoistakin näytti olevan ihan kunnossa. Samoin pintajoukkoliikenteen kalusto näytti olevan suurelta osin ihan ok kunnossa. Ainakin yhdessä lähiössä näytti olevan ihan kunnon saneerattu raitiotie. Eli ilmeisesti osa raitiolinjoista on lopetettu ja osa saneerattu.

Keskinkertainen kävely-ympäristö eli vähän samanlainen kuin Suomessa pari-kolmekymmentä vuotta sitten kaipaa yhä kehittämistä. Bussit kaipaisivat omia kaistoja ja osa raitiolinjoista on sellaisessa kunnossa että ne pitää joko saneerata tai lopettaa.

Pietarissa ei myöskään ole yhteistariffia. Matka maksaa 25 ruplaa(0,6 ), oli se metrolla tai millä vaan välineellä. Metro + bussi siis 50 ruplaa, kävely voi olla siis suosittua osin myös kustannussyistä.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Ottaen huomioon Pietarin koon ja väestötiheyden, bussiliikenne ei ole keskeisellä alueella missään taloudellinen joukkoliikenneratkaisu. Ainoa taloudellisesti järkevä ratkaisu pintajoukkoliikenteeseen on raitiotien palauttaminen niille osuuksille joilta se on poistettu. Pietarissa mahdollisilla käyttäjämäärillä 12-18 m pitkä bussi ei koskaan ole yhtä taloudellinen ratkaisu kuin 30-75 m pitkä raitiovaunu.

Epäilemättä verrattuna v. 2005 tilanteeseen katuja on kunnostettu niin, että samalla vanhat raitiotiekiskot on poistettu.

Kannattaa kuitenkin aina muistaa, että taloudellisesti tehottomilla, kallilla ratkaisuilla on aina hyötyjänsä eli lahjusten maksaja.

----------


## petteri

> Epäilemättä verrattuna v. 2005 tilanteeseen katuja on kunnostettu niin, että samalla vanhat raitiotiekiskot on poistettu.


Itse olin edellisen kerran käynyt Pietarissa vuonna 2003 ja muutos oli todella suuri. Vuonna 2003 kaduissa oli reikiä siellä täällä ja paikat vähän repsottivat heti kun meni pääkaduilta ulos. Viime viikolla Pietari muistutti ihan tavanomaista varsin hyvinvoivaa suurkaupunkia, kadut ja jalkakäytävät kunnossa jne. Ei toki kaikki ole Suomen, Saksan tai Hollannin tasolla, mutta suunnilleen samaa luokkaa kuin Riikassa ja Tallinnassa kuitenkin.

----------


## Dakkus

Tästä on nyt tullut aika Pietarikeskeinen keskustelu, joten heitänpä oman lusikkani soppaan. Vietin elokuun 2009 käytännössä kokonaisuudessaan Pietarissa auttamassa silloista avokkiani Saksan oleskelulupa-asioiden kanssa ja olemassa hänen seuranaan (paperityöt kestivät kaksi kuukautta, josta olin paikalla pisimmän ajan, jolle sai kohtuudella viisumin), lukuunottamatta lenkkiä, jossa kävin moikkaamassa kavereita Vologdassa ja Jaroslavlissa, jotka ovat jonkun matkan päässä idässä ja itäkaakossa.

Ensinnäkin yhteistariffista: Pietarissa on olemassa matkakortti, johon voi ladata kuukauden verran kautta kerrallan. Kuukauden aikana on tietty määrä ilmaisia metromatkoja käytettävissä, muistikuva olisi, että jotakuinkin 30, mutta olettaisin määrän olleen todellisuudessa 40, eli arkipäivien määrä kerrottuna kahdella. Metroissa, busseissa ja ratikoissa matkojen määrää per kuukausi ei ole rajattu - ilmeisesti tällä pyritään ohjaaman ihmisiä käyttämään jotain muutakin kuin metroa silloin kun heillä ei ole kiire. Näin ollen tulin itsekin aika paljon ajaneeksi ratikoilla, trollikoilla ja paikoin dieselbusseillakin. Bussien, trollikoiden ja ratikoiden konduktööreillä on tarkastuspäätteet, joilla he tarkistavat kuukausilipun voimassaolon. Kun bussia ajetaan ilman konduktööriä, sisään pääsee keski- ja takaovesta, ulos taas vain etuovesta ensin kuljettajalle etukäteen ostetun lipun näyttämällä (tai kaiketi lippu ostamalla). Tällöin matkakorttilaisille riittää, että he näyttävät kuljettajalle ylipäätään omistavansa matkakortin. Metromatkoja säästäessä oli hyvä, että tarjolla oli jonkinlainen reittiopas, joka kuitenkaan ei muistini mukaan välittänyt kellonajoista, vaan ainoastaan linjoista. Reittioppaasta oli mahdollista valita itse haluamansa liikennevälineet. Matkakortti ei käy lähijunissa, jotka ovat muutenkin suhteettoman kalliita. Ainakin Vologdassa opiskelijoiden kuukausiliput muuten on toteutettu näyttökortteina, eli tällainen matkakortti ei tunnu olevan mikään yleinen käytäntö.

Paikalliset hahmottavat kaupunkia hyvin pitkälti sen mukaan, minkä metroaseman läheisyydessä asiat ovat, jopa siinä määrin, että Helsingistä Pietariin ajavat pikamarsut sanovat lähtöpaikan olevan joko "M. Kampii" tai "M. Kammpi", vaikka tennispalatsin takapihan parkkipaikka on suomalaisittain vielä aika kaukana Kampin metroasemasta...
Avokilleni näytti olevan Pietarissa normaalia kävellä ainakin vielä puolisentoista kilometrin päähän metroasemalta esim. huonekaluostoksilla käydessämme. Asuntomme oli metroaseman Plotad Muestva lähistöllä, maps.ya.ru -palvelun mukaan noin 1,1 km päässä asemasta. Välin tapasimme kävellä tien vartta kulkenutta pyörätietä pitkin, paitsi jos samaa reittiä kulkeva ratikka sattui tulemaan sopivasti tai oli paljon kantamuksia mukana. Missään vaiheessa ei kuitenkaan tullut kummallekaan mieleen valittaa kodin olevan häiritsevän kaukana metroasemasta, koska se ei sitä todellakaan ollut - kummasti näin, vaikka olimme tuolloin asuneet jo pitkään Berliinissä, jossa 800 m kävely kotoa Ostkreuzille tuntui ikävältä. Toinen esimerkki etäisyyksien merkityksestä pietarilaiselle on erinomainen klubi nimeltä Place, jossa käytiin erään bändin keikalla. Sen etäisyys lähimmästä metroasemasta, Baltiskajasta, on 1,3 km. (sisäänpääsymaksu muuten Pietarille tyypilliset kymmenisen euroa) Ei tuntunut väkeä etäisyys haittaavan ja bisnes kukoisti tuollaisellakin sijainnilla  :Smile: 
Ja todellakin, metro on se väline, jolla Placeenkin kuljettiin. Yhtäkään kertaa ei tuon kuukauden aikana tullut vastaan tilannetta, jossa metron lisäksi olisi tarve käyttää muita kulkuvälineitä, paitsi kun iski sellainen lorvikatarri, jonka turvin olisi yhdenkin pysäkinvälin mennyt bussilla  :Very Happy: 
Aiemmilla venäjällähengailukerroilla kyllä kaverini vielä asuivat Ligovassa, jonka moni ei edes uskonut olevan osa Pietaria (kts. pinta-alakeskustelu yllä  :Wink: ). Sinne mentiin ajamalla viimeiselle asemalle, Prospekt Veteranoville, metrolla ja vaihtamalla marsuun, eli yksityiseen, ilmeisesti subventoimattomaan bussilinjaan, jolla matka kesti kymmenisen minuuttia.

Venäjällä aikaa viettäessäni luomani kokemuksen perusteella metro on selkeästi kaupungin liikennejärjestelmä numero uno ja täyttää tämän ketjun määritelmät sekä pääjärjestelmälle, että runkojärjestelmälle. Pääjärjestelmälle siksi, että se on järjestelmistä se, joka kannattaisi valita jäljelle jääväksi, jos viidestä järjestelmästä (Bussit, trollikat, marsut, ratikat ja metrot) neljä olisi pakko lakkauttaa ilman että jäljelle jäävän linjastoa muutettaisiin. Kaupungin Suomenlahden rantoja myötäileviä häntiä, jotka kuuluvat Pietariin kuin Östersundomin alue Helsinkiin, lukuunottamatta käytännössä lähes koko kaupunki on saavutettavissa metrolla. Jos jäljelle jätettäisiin vain yksi muista neljästä järjestelmästä, se menisi niin tukkoon, että suuri (suurin?) osa matkustajista jäisi rannalle soittelemaan. Toisaalta, Pietari on pinta-alaltaan vielä sen verran hallittavan kokoinen kaupunki, että keskustan kapakoista oli ihan realistista kävellä kotiin lähiöön kun ei huvittanut vielä viimeisellä trollikalla mennä, eli hyväjalkaiset pärjäisivät ehkä jotenkin ilman joukkoliikennettäkin  :Smile: 

Trollikoista ja ratikoista voisi vielä lopuksi sanoa sen verran, että ensimmäiset ovat hitaita ja jälkimmäiset etanoita. Tykkään pyöräilystä, joten tulin Pietarissakin pyöräilleeksi kohtuullisen paljon. Silloin tällöin meni tyttöystäväni ratikalla tai trollikalla ja minä sitten pyöräilin perässä sellaisella etäisyydellä, että pystyin vielä kohtalaisesti jarruttamaan kun jarruvalo syttyi. Ratikan perässä tuollainen oli rasittavaa, koska kiskojen surkean kunnon takia - eräässä kääntösilmukassa jopa puuttuu toinen kisko yli 10 cm matkalta - ratikka ei oikeastaan missään ajanut niin nopeasti, että pyörällä olisi ollut mukava ajaa niin hitaasti. Ratikan huippunopeudeksi tyypillisellä radalla arvioisin kymmenisen kilometriä tunnissa, ehkä mahdollisesti hiukan enemmän. Tämä ei siis ole keski- vaan huippunopeus. Trollikka sen sijaan oli aika optimi pyöräilyn apuväline, koska sen kiihtyvyys ja kaupunkialueen huippunopeus tuntuivat vastaavan lähes täysin sitä, mikä on itselleni pyöräillessä luonteva vauhti ja rytmi. Se, että joukkoliikennevälineen vauhdissa pysyy polkupyörällä vaivatta koko kaupungin läpi, ei kuitenkaan anna kovin mairittelevaa kuvaa joukkoliikenteestä. Vielä surkeamman kuvan joukkoliikennevälineestä antaa se, että se ei pysy edes siinä tahdissa, jota hitaammin ajettaessa polkupyörän kulkuominaisuudet alkavat kärsiä.

Pietari on metrokaupunki ja muu on päälleliimattua.
Voisiko muuten joku vielä selittää, millä ihmeen logiikalla Pietari on jalankulkijoiden vallassa? Väite ei nimittäin lainkaan vastaa omaa kokemuspohjaani.

----------

